# new avatar!!



## juggernaut911 (Aug 4, 2007)

O SNAP!!!!






 I was looking thru old crap on my external HD and found it and have a couple more cool shots!!! ALL HAIL THE JUUGERNAUT911!!!!!!!

EDIT: Pimped version:




snap


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 4, 2007)

Nice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 why not add some custom stuff using photoshop


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 4, 2007)

good idea!!!

brb


----------



## JPH (Aug 4, 2007)

Heh, coolio


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 4, 2007)

UPDATE: pimped version added!


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 4, 2007)

nice work


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 4, 2007)

meh... when in the avatar box, it's too smooshed and garbled...


----------



## Psyfira (Aug 4, 2007)

Smooshed because it's too wide; the avatar box is 100px wide by 140 tall. Get the picture to fit inside that before putting the writing on and it'll look just fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Using a lighter colour on the writing might help too.


----------



## Sick Wario (Aug 4, 2007)

juggernaut is great in marvel vs capcom1/2


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 4, 2007)

^ I'm jacking that pic!!!!!! thats 2 animations and a bajillion pics!


----------



## JPH (Aug 4, 2007)

Juggernaut - No offense (my avatars suck too), but you need to use the old one you had. That new one looks kinda bad.


----------



## dice (Aug 5, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Aug 4 2007 said:


> Juggernaut - No offense (my avatars suck too), but you need to use the old one you had. That new one looks kinda bad.


agreed


----------

